# [aMSN] webcam qui marche quand elle y pense (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonjour à vous tous!

J'ai un souci avec aMSN et la webcam. Elle est bien installée, je problème vient de aMSN je pense. En fait quand je veux envoyer ma vidéo, très souvent l'image se bloque immédiatement et la personne ne reçoit qu'une image noire. Et quand la personne m'envoie sa vidéo, elle est annulée automatiquement. Mais parfois, ça marche très bien, avec la même personne. D'où peut venir le problème à votre avis? 

Merci beaucoup par avance,

Kevin57Last edited by Kevin57 on Mon Sep 21, 2009 9:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Donne plus d'infos. Versions d'amsn, modèle et driver webcam, les tests que tu as fait (stabilité webcam hors amsn)...

----------

## Kevin57

aMSN version 0.97.2

Webcam Logitech Quickcam e2500

driver gspca_zc3xx

Je n'ai pas fait d'autre test sous gentoo mais j'avais déjà le problème sous Fedora 11 alors que la webcam était stable avec skype (à condition d'utiliser un export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so sinon ça marche pas du tout).

Dans l'outil de configuration d'aMSN tout semble OK, l'image marche toujours, même après un echec d'envoi. 

Et, autre truc bizarre, on a remarqué que pour avoir une chance que ça marche je dois d'abord envoyer ma vidéo, puis accepter l'autre, sinon la mienne bloque systématiquement.

----------

## Leander256

La webcam sous MSN c'est toujours une expérience traumatisante, je crois qu'ils ont modifié encore une fois leurs protocoles pour tenter de contourner les firewalls, des fois ça passe des fois ça ne passe pas... En gros j'ai l'impression qu'aMSN ne peut utiliser qu'un mode foireux qui consiste à passer par une machine intermédiaire pour établir la connexion entre les deux machines.

Est-ce que, dans un premier temps, ta webcam fonctionne correctement dans l'onglet pour faire un test?

----------

## Kevin57

Oui là tout marche bien dans la configuration, et pourtant je viens encore d'essayer de l'envoyer ça plante.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

peut-être qu'en utilisant la dernière version d'aMSN (la 0.98 disponible en ~) cela résoudrait le problème ?

Personellement je ne rencontre pas ce problème avec la version svn...

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai aussi eu le problème avec la version svn quand j'utilisais Fedora, j'ai pas essayé sous Gentoo mais je pense pas que ça marcherait mieux.

Je suis donc le seul à avoir ce problème? Je précise quand même que c'est pas avec une seule personne, c'est avec tout le monde, tous des gens sous Windows qui utilisent donc Windows Live Messenger.

Edit : et je viens d'essayer à l'instant, même problème avec Archlinux sur un autre ordinateur avec une autre webcam, donc le problème doit venir de aMSN je pense.

Edit 2 : le problème a été résolu simplement en ouvrant les ports mentionnés dans la documentation de aMSN.

----------

